# Weird starting



## glennsjr (Nov 11, 2021)

Have a friend telling me about his 2008 2305 JD. Seems it will only start if you put it in low range then put it in neutral then get off the seat. He says that he can't sit on the seat. says it will crank but won't start but will start if not sitting on the seat. Says he replaced the seat and seat switch to no avail . Also says that once in a while blows a fuse and dies randomly. Don't know if all these problems are related or not I haven't seen the tractor yet. Any Ideas ??


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning glennsjr,

1. "Seems it will only start if you put it in low range then put it in neutral". Sounds to me like the transmission neutral safety switch is beginning to fail. When this happened on my old Ford 3600 tractor, I had to jiggle the hi/lo shift lever to get it to crank. I replaced the safety switch several times over the years, finally just by-passed it.

2."He says that he can't sit on the seat. says it will crank but won't start but will start if not sitting on the seat." I suspect that the new seat and seat safety switch are not compatible, or maybe he's got something screwed up. It should crank and start when sitting in the seat. It should kill the engine if he (falls) is off the seat.


----------



## glennsjr (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks sixbales !! Need to ask him a few more questions about it. Wondering if the seat issue started after he changed the seat or switch.Again Thanks


----------

